# I'm dying in the heat but I'm still doing it!



## skyeisonfire (Jul 28, 2019)

It's hot here in Vegas at 100  degrees or so in the mid-morning.  Been working and doing life stuff so I'm worse for wear but I am continuing again.  I have to change some things around and get practicing more intensely.


----------



## Martial D (Jul 28, 2019)

I do enjoy watching you progress. Your kicks are getting much better!


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jul 28, 2019)

Martial D said:


> I do enjoy watching you progress. Your kicks are getting much better!



Hey, thanks.  Definitely be working on some new stuff this coming week.


----------



## Martial D (Jul 28, 2019)

Cool. I'll be flying out to challenge you to a battle to the death on a rooftop at midnight soon enough. Be ready!


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jul 28, 2019)

Hah!  Sweet!  I'm down wit dat!!


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 28, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Cool. I'll be flying out to challenge you to a battle to the death on a rooftop at midnight soon enough. Be ready!


2pm would be better. Gotta get the hottest part of the day. It’ll show who’s really tough.


----------



## Gweilo (Jul 28, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Cool. I'll be flying out to challenge you to a battle to the death on a rooftop at midnight soon enough. Be ready!



Jeez is that your best chat up line


----------



## Martial D (Jul 28, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> 2pm would be better. Gotta get the hottest part of the day. It’ll show who’s really tough.


I'm Canadian. I'd be dead before we started.


----------



## Martial D (Jul 28, 2019)

Gweilo said:


> Jeez is that your best chat up line


Yes.


----------



## Gweilo (Jul 28, 2019)

You would probably done better with, "I am as thought less as Fred Flintstone,  but I will make ya bedrock" you need to get out more.


----------



## Buka (Jul 28, 2019)

Man, it's been hot here. I know it's the tropics and all that, but it's been more uncomfortable than anyone can remember.

Everyone should just stay home and mail their money. Safer that way.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 28, 2019)

Gweilo said:


> You would probably done better with, "I am as thought less as Fred Flintstone,  but I will make ya bedrock" you need to get out more.


If were discyssing pickup lines, we ahould at least keep them ma related. My favorite: "do you train bjj? Cause id love to be in your guard"


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jul 28, 2019)

Buka said:


> Man, it's been hot here. I know it's the tropics and all that, but it's been more uncomfortable than anyone can remember.
> 
> Everyone should just stay home and mail their money. Safer that way.



It's actually mild here which is uncommon.  Usually 110-120 average from what I'm told.  105 is below average.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jul 28, 2019)

I thought we were talking fighting to the death .lmao!


----------



## Gweilo (Jul 28, 2019)

Martial D, where you gone, this is your moment son


----------



## Gweilo (Jul 28, 2019)

Give him a moment Skype,  he's nervous


----------



## Gweilo (Jul 28, 2019)

Flaming predictive text skye


----------



## Gweilo (Jul 28, 2019)

Apologies,  but I have just wrote a book titled how o kill a thread in 2 posts


----------



## Martial D (Jul 28, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> It's actually mild here which is uncommon.  Usually 110-120 average from what I'm told.  105 is below average.


Anything over 30c and the outdoors is no place for me!


----------



## Invisibleflash (Jul 30, 2019)

That is what I need to do OP, train harder and get *** in gear. I just got back into things this week. Thanks for inspiring vid.

If hot, take lots of cold showers to cool down. But heat is good for toughing you up if you can take it. Good luck!


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jul 30, 2019)

Invisibleflash said:


> That is what I need to do OP, train harder and get *** in gear. I just got back into things this week. Thanks for inspiring vid.
> 
> If hot, take lots of cold showers to cool down. But heat is good for toughing you up if you can take it. Good luck!



Thanks.  I live to inspire others in anyway that will get them to improve their lives both in spirit and physical.

I live here in the heat.  Surprisingly enough, I'm flourishing it.  At work, I do about 3-5 miles walking every day in 105-111 degree heat.  I also go to the gym as well.  So lots of activity and sweating my butt off.  That's probably why I look a little worn down in my vids these days lol.


----------

